
Foursquare move to Scala/Lift - nreece
http://www.scala-lang.org/node/5130
======
richcollins
_Average post rates of over 1 per second and peaks several orders of magnitude
larger._

Are they running the server on a cell phone? Why would that necessitate a
change to Scala from any language?

